# La Traviata



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Free this day only. Well worth seeing.









La traviata - La traviata - Opera Philadelphia Channel


Verdi's La traviata, featuring Lisette Oropesa in her role debut as Violetta.




www.operaphila.tv


----------

